# beall pen wizard



## BUGSY (Feb 11, 2008)

talked with the folks at beall this morning about there PEN WIZARD....it will be available this spring and that they are building a total of 500 pc....they are taking names for a delivery list.....pricing was not discussed...but if you are wanting one, i would get my name on there list...she stated that they were doing quite well with it!...........for what its worth....bugsy


----------



## bhenr99 (Feb 11, 2008)

What is a pen wizard? I looked on their site and see no mention of it. Thanks for any help.

Bob


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bhenr99_
> 
> What is a pen wizard? I looked on their site and see no mention of it. Thanks for any help.
> 
> Bob



According to Ed4Copies, he is a pen wizard!!


----------



## Mudder (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ed sure is something but I don't think "wizard" is the appropriate word.

Hmmm.......... He's a pen in the butt sometimes, but that's because I'm still waiting for my ONE FREE PEN PER CUSTOMER!

I'll bet you thought I forgot now, dincha Ed? [}]


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 11, 2008)

William, I think you misunderstood.  I think he said he's a pen whizzer. [8D]


----------



## mwenman (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info Bugsy.

Too bad they had no indication of the cost as that would determine if it would be worth getting on the list or not.

Hopefully J.R. will stop by and update us as well since he did post photos of his prototype back in November.


----------



## Dan_F (Feb 12, 2008)

For the curious: http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=30420&SearchTerms=wizard

Dan


----------



## Hello (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't guess I understand what a pen wizard is.....I'm experiencing a disconnect somewhere, somehow....also, what does a collet chuck do?


----------



## jrbeall (Feb 12, 2008)

Well, Jackie is really enthusiastic about the Pen Wizard but I don't know if it will be that popular.  I have just ordered more than $50,000 worth of parts to be made and they will all come from American companies.  We will do the assembly here and the price will be around $300.  I don't expect to wholesale it since there will not be enough margin.  We will have to make a very comprehensive video and write the manual as well so most of the work is yet to do.  Spring is probably optimistic but maybe by mid summer.  As we get closer, we will have video on our web site.  

Thanks to you who have expressed interest.  Instead of answering all who emailed, I am just going to work on this project and try to get it ready sooner.  

J. R. Beall


----------



## mwenman (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hello_
> 
> I don't guess I understand what a pen wizard is.....I'm experiencing a disconnect somewhere, somehow....also, what does a collet chuck do?



The Pen Wizard that J.R. is working on can be used to put spirals and criss-cross etc on the pen blanks.  Follow the link by DANF in the post above yours and you can see some examples from the prototype model.  In essence, it is an extrememe miniature version of a Legacy Revo where you can use a small tool such as a dremel tool perhaps and smaller bits instead of your router.

Speaking of a router and your question about a collet chuck,   A collet chuck is really no different than the collet on your router.  you slide your bit in, tighten the collet nut and it applies equal pressure on all sides to hold the bit in.

For the lathe version, it slides into your MT on the head stock,  you put your bit/mandrel shaft/bolt etc into the collet and tighten down the nut and it will apply equal pressure to hold it in place.

hopefully those explanations cleared up the disconnect.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 12, 2008)

Actually the Beall collet screws onto your headstock.

This is only important because it eliminates any "slop" that you could have with a morse taper.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, some of you may recall my alter-ego "The Great Gazoo", so designated by Mudder, in another forum.  

I believe at the time we all AGREED that it went perfectly with my magical touch on pen-making!!!! [:0][:0][:0] (I KNOW I agreed!!!)


----------



## Hello (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks Mike!
Good info. I'm pretty new at this.
So, lets see if I'm thinking this through properly....
The pen wizard would make inlay easier and sometimes make for less work in laminating - though, as I see it, they'll likely remain seperate for the most part. At present, my tendencies wouldn't end up leaning me toward a rig like that.
Regarding the collet chuck. I've only just begun consideing the possibility of getting a router....to make simple pen boxes with of course. That said....here's what I udnerstand, or perhaps don't understand. I've got a drill pess, a hand drill, some rig that jams into my lathe that looks a bit like a drill chuck...the dude i got it from said its a scroll(jaw) chuck...but it looks different than many I've seen online. Anyway, all of them apply equal pressure on all sides, or in some cases, all contact points. Does this collet chuck have more than three or four contact points? Is there a boat I'm missing?


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 12, 2008)

The Beall collet contacts at at least 8 points (probably 12) and it applies equal pressure.  It's great for those of us who have TWO of everything else.

There are applications where it is MUCH better than my scroll chuck, but they ARE rare (holding a shell-casing-for drilling is one such time)


----------



## barrels (Feb 12, 2008)

Here is a link to the device 

http://jrbealltool.com/lathewiz.htm


----------



## sparhawk (Feb 12, 2008)

He's a pen beall wizard
There has to be a twist.
A pen beall wizard,
S'got such a supple wrist.


----------



## marionquill (Feb 13, 2008)

Great! Sounds like I have time to sell a few $100 pens and be ready when it comes out this summer - or a bunch of $40 pens [:I] I've used glitter with CA glue, not tried it with epoxy - interesting thought  

I'm so excited []
Jason


----------



## cutterwoodjoe (Feb 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sparhawk_
> 
> He's a pen beall wizard
> There has to be a twist.
> ...


Turns by intuition 
can't hear no buzzers or bells
  [8D]  Thanx that was good


----------



## rhahnfl (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks like a neat tool. I'd like to see some demos. If anything like the other tools made by Beall, it'll be well thought out and made very well.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 15, 2008)

Does Beall do any woodworking shows any more??? I used to see him at the New Jersey show and have not seen them lately. I had bought some of their tools over the years. Mainly for routers. Would love to seen a demo.


----------



## TomKitten (Apr 18, 2008)

It's SPRING!  I want/need/gots-to-have a Beall Pen Wizard!  Any word on these yet?


----------



## gerryr (Apr 18, 2008)

Call them and ask.


----------



## loglugger (Apr 18, 2008)

Thats to easy. 
Bob


----------



## JHFerrell (Jun 28, 2008)

I just returned from the annual Woodcraft sales conference and vendor trade show, where I was lucky enough to meet Mr Beall and see his new Pen Wizard in action. I'm tellin ya guys, this thing is AWESOME![:0] I know I'm putting my name on the waiting list. By the way, I got the feeling he's still not too sure when its gonna be available.

John


----------



## rickstef (Jun 28, 2008)

the manager at my local woodcraft asked me if i would buy one, i said yes, depending on the price


----------



## gwilki (Jun 29, 2008)

It's on their web site now. Around $500 for the full rig.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jun 29, 2008)

Grant,
  I cannot find it on the Beall site, I am looking on Bealltool.com, correct?  Thank you.


----------



## JHFerrell (Jun 29, 2008)

Mike, I don't think its on the web site...I couldn't find it either. Grant, if you did indeed see it there, let us in on where it is, ok? pretty please???


----------



## Jarheaded (Jun 29, 2008)

That price of $500 is a bit off from the price JR gave me for it. It is supposed to be released in August.


----------



## JHFerrell (Jun 29, 2008)

my understanding from speaking to Mr Beall the other day is that the price will be 300.00 to 400.00 dollars. after seeing what it can do, that's a great price.


----------



## Jarheaded (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by barrels_
> 
> Here is a link to the device
> 
> http://jrbealltool.com/lathewiz.htm


This is not the pen wizard, from what I have been told, this device is no longer available. It's too bad, I would have liked to try one.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jun 29, 2008)

I just received an email from "JR Beall" and he says that it is not on his site as of yet, BUT SOON.[]  I looked at the link provided and noticed that the year on the bottom of the page was 2005, I did not see those products available anymore.


----------



## gwilki (Jun 29, 2008)

My apologies to you all. I was on the page dated 2005, too. I didn't see that fine print at the bottom until Mike pointed it out. I'm sorry to have lead you on.


----------



## JHFerrell (Jun 29, 2008)

Grant, no harm, no foul.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jun 30, 2008)

No problem at all Grant. I had just been looking at the site for some other items and saw no new equipment listed. We are all very anxious to see this new machine since we signed uo the waiting list in February. I was surprised that JR answered my email on a Sunday, great customer service,huh?


----------



## Jarheaded (Jun 30, 2008)

It looks like I made a good move by getting on the waiting list early.  The lathe wizard did look good, too bad it is a thing of the past. Don't worry about it Grant, it happens.


----------

